# Pole  emploi



## Bebe76 (10 Novembre 2022)

Boujour  je suis  un peu   perdu   cela  fait  3  fois  que je dois  des trop   perçu à pôle  emploi   j envois  mes bulletins   en temps .
Il me  font   des  virements   et hop  quelques  mois  ensuite   trop perçu   à rembourser .
Avez  vous eu dense problème.
Je suis  inquiète   de coup  car je ne sais pas  si je dois   dépenser  l argent ou pas ?


----------



## Nanou91 (10 Novembre 2022)

Les problèmes peuvent venir d'attestations Employeurs POLE EMPLOI mal remplies, envoyées en double, des bulletins de salaires pas saisis ou mal saisis. 
Ce qui serait bien, c'est de toujours savoir ce qu'on doit avoir, comme ça si ce que POLE EMPLOI verse ne correspond pas, on se penche sur la question.


----------



## Catie6432 (10 Novembre 2022)

Je mets toujours la moitié des sommes reçues de pôle emploi sur un livret d'épargne. Cela me rapporte quelques maigres intérêts et si je devais rembourser un trop perçu j'ai ce qu'il faut. Cela m'est arrivé une fois et bien que disposant largement des liquidités pour "rembourser" en une fois le trop perçu j'ai demandé un étalement qui m'a été accordé sans problème.


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Novembre 2022)

Il faut vous déplacer et çà devrait s'arranger ! sans doute des bulletins de paie en double ... sauf erreur de votre part ! et je fais comme Catie6432 pour ce que je touche de pôle emploi ainsi si il fallait que je doive qqle chose méfiance méfiance avec popole !!!


----------



## Caro35 (10 Novembre 2022)

Toujours se méfier de Popole ☝️


----------



## Caro35 (10 Novembre 2022)

Une fois aussi ils m’avaient réclamé un trop perçu, je les ai appelés et la personne m’a dit que tout ce que je touchais de Pôle Emploi devait être mis de côté au cas où, car comme les impôts ils font souvent des erreurs.
Ils sont marrants 🤩 j’en ai besoin de mes indemnités


----------



## Moumoune14 (10 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, j'ai eu le même soucis il y a 3 ans. Donc j'avais tout remboursé et le mois dernier il m'on fais un premier virement et 3 semaines aprés un autre virement mais avec un montant moins que le 1er que j'avais mis de côté. Et bien heureusement car ce mois ci ils me demandent de rembourser ce trop perçu


----------



## Bebe76 (10 Novembre 2022)

Je  trouve   aberrant   de   donner   des sommes   et de les réclamer. 
En plus ont ne peut  pas   verifier


----------



## Griselda (10 Novembre 2022)

Compliqué de comprendre comment tout ça fonctionne.
Au mois de septembre j'ai eut un nouveau courrier durant 3 semaines d'à filé qui prétendait que l'ARE versée en 2021 était un trop perçu.
J'ai donc du appeler 3 fois, à chaque nouveau courrier pour demander en quoi c'était un trop perçu puisque d'après mes calculs c'était bien une somme due. Une fois sur 2 , très aimablement, il m'a fallut insister lourdement "pour qu'on m'explique" (la troisième m'envoyait même bouler mais en restant calme j'ai insisté quand même) et au final c'était parce qu'avec 2 fin de contrats fin août ça a créé des doublons de BS car PAJEmploi les avait à nouveau envoyé... c'est beau la technologie ou quand l'ordinateur réfléchi la place de l'être humain...

Je confirme que je déteste POLEmploi car ils ont le don pour nous mettre la pression. je soupçonne une volonté à peine voilée, pour dégoutter les AMs de demander les ARE auxquelles elles ont droit...

Ce qui est certain c'est que si la somme te semble être un trop perçu je te conseille de la mettre de côté en attendant qu'ils s'en rendent compte... déjà que même quand c'est pas un trop perçu ils viennent réclamer...


----------



## Bebe76 (10 Novembre 2022)

Les   mettre de  côté  il  faut  pouvoir nous  avons   du  pole  emploi  car   salaire   en moins cela me  révolte.


----------



## Nanou91 (10 Novembre 2022)

@Bebe76
Alors si.. on peut vérifier quand même un minimum.
Il suffit de suivre son dossier de près, utiliser les simulateurs POLE EMPLOI.
Le moindre doute, on envoie un mail à son conseiller indemnisation.
Quand je perds un contrat, je calcule mes droits avant POLE EMPLOI. Et si je ne trouve pas comme eux, je leur demande des explications.


----------



## Bebe76 (10 Novembre 2022)

J ai   envoyer   un mail  à mon  conseiller   celui  ci   m a répondu   c ewt  votre  dû


----------



## Nanou91 (10 Novembre 2022)

Fin Août j'ai un contrat conservé qui s'est fini.
J'ai fait mon petit calcul pour savoir quels seraient mes droits.
Et ensuite j'ai reçu la notification POLE EMPLOI qui trouvait comme moi.
Donc maintenant avec le simulateur, chaque mois,  je sais exactement ce qui m'est du...
A chaque fois, il faut vous faire expliquer précisément sur la base de quoi sont faits les calculs, pour comprendre comment ça marche et vérifier les calculs.


----------



## Griselda (10 Novembre 2022)

Ce qu'il faut comprendre c'est que si POLEmploi se trompe en te donnant une ARE tu seras TOUJOURS obligée de la rendre dès qu'il te la réclame.

Si c'est véritablement un trop perçu (avec l'ARE tu gagne plus d'argent que quand tu travailles à plein) alors ça n'est pas compliqué de mettre de côté puisque d'habitude nos revenus ne sont pas aussi important.
Ce qui pose très gros problème c'est le nombre de fois, très fréquent où ils exigent le remboursement d'un soi disant trop perçu alors que cette somme était bien due. C'est d'autant plus un problème qu'ils viennent alors la réclamer souvent au moment où on a à nouveau besoin d'ARE, donc pas les moyens de rembourser, d'autant plus si ces sommes étaient bien dues. Je te donne d'une main et te reprends de l'autre.
Perso, depuis 15 ans, ça m'arrive très souvent de devoir me bagarrer avec eux pour leur faire entendre raison, à chaque fois ils finissent par me dire que j'ai raison. 
Ce qui me sidère c'est le nombre de collègues qui régulièrement me disent percevoir encore des ARE alors qu'elles ne sont même plus inscrites, qu'elles leurs disent et sans jamais qu'on ne leur réclame ces sommes evidement trop perçues.
Certaines autres on leur a réclamé le remboursement de 5000 voir 8000 euros, 2 ans après!


----------



## Nanou91 (10 Novembre 2022)

@Griselda
Il y a une quinzaine d'années environ (peut-être un peu plus), j'ai reçu un courrier de POLE EMPLOI me disant que je devais rembourser un trop perçu. Je ne me rappelle plus le montant, mais je n'étais pas du tout disposée à rembourser.
Je leur ai écrit que je m'étais inscrite, leur avais fourni TOUT ce qu'ils avaient demandé. Que j'allais moi-même à l'agence déposer les attestations employeurs.
Que chaque mois je m'actualisais, que j'envoyais mes bulletins de salaire. Donc que si il avait eu une erreur elle venait de chez eux, et en aucun cas de ma part (ni involontairement, ni pour frauder). Donc qu'ils sanctionnent la personne de chez eux qui avait fait l'erreur mais que ce n'était pas à moi d'être sanctionnée pour l'erreur d'un autre.
Qu'en plus, l'argent je l'avais dépensé, que je ne l'avais plus. Et que je leur demandais de bien vouloir faire une remise gracieuse de cette dette.
Alors je ne sais pas s'ils se sont aperçus que finalement ça m'était du...  s'ils se sont dit qu'en Justice j'aurais gain de cause car je n'avais pas fraudé. En tout cas ils ont effacé la dette.

Depuis ce jour, je me suis promis que j'allais éplucher le référentiel POLE EMPLOI pour savoir comment on calculait, tout comprendre (ou presque) de leur fonctionnement, de façon à calculer avant eux mes droits à chaque perte de contrat.
Et si on ne trouve pas pareil, je les tanne jusqu'à comprendre pourquoi.... Et en général, on finit toujours pas trouver pareil.

Exemple il y a 8 jours :
*moi* : " Bonjour Monsieur L. , Je viens vers vous pour vérifier qu’il n’y a pas eu une anomalie sur une fin de contrat.
Si vous pouvez juste vérifier s’il y a eu doublon ou pas pour l’AE du contrat M. Car aucun paiement ne se déclenche pour Octobre ".

*Mon conseiller* : "Il y avait effectivement doublon. Le nécessaire vient d'être fait. Votre dossier est à jour et en ordre"

*Moi* : " Merci Monsieur L,  Donc si j’ai bien suivi il me restait un différé de 5 jours de septembre à épurer ce mois ci.
Le complément ARE d’Octobre devait être de 6 ARE. 6 ARE d’Octobre – 5 jours de différé restant = 1 ARE pour Octobre c’est ça ?"

*Mon conseiller *: "C'est exactement cela. 59.92 € arrive sous 3 jours maximum sur votre compte bancaire."

.


----------



## Orlhad (11 Novembre 2022)

Totalement anormal que Pôle Emploi pénalise des employés victimes des erreurs de leurs employeurs. Je suis atterré que cet organisme ne se retourne pas contre les responsables quand il y a des déclarations erronées. Pour d'évidentes raisons de facilité,  il préfère se "rembourser" auprès de bénéficiaires qui ne maîtrisent pas le processus. j'ai eu le souci une fois avec un parent employeur qui avait fait deux déclarations de fin de contrat. Devant mes protestations, le conseiller a repris le dossier, recalculé durant plusieurs minutes les allocations et m'a finalement réclamé plus d'argent qu'initialement ! Hallucinant...

Evidemment, je te rejoins @Nanou91. La meilleure des solutions est de maîtriser le mode de calcul pour éviter de se faire promener. Mais nous sommes déjà gestionnaires de paie, spécialistes du droit du travail et conseillers pédagogiques. S'il faut en plus être conseiller Pôle Emploi, on va devoir embaucher des assistants d'assistant(e)s maternel(le)s .


----------



## Catie6432 (11 Novembre 2022)

Orlhad, il est vrai que la charge mentale est très importante dans notre métier.


----------



## Marina (11 Novembre 2022)

Perso je ne comprend Rien à pôle emploi j’ai 4 contrat jusqu’à septembre 2022 j’en ai perdu un mi septembre et un autre qui commence le 1 et septembre j’envoie l attestation employeur  pôle emploi me  confirme une ouverture de droit concernant le contrat terminer mi septembre (ce qui m’étonnait quand même)et la on m’informe que je ne percevrait rien car j’ai 4 contrat en cours qui sont des activités conservées.Ce que je ne comprend pas c est pour quel raison au départ il dise qu il y a une ouverture de droit après je ne plaint pas j’ai un bon salaire et c était minime mes droits mais bon c est à ne rien y comprendre .


----------



## Nanou91 (11 Novembre 2022)

@Marina 
Les éléments essentiels pour les droits c'est :- quand vous vous êtes inscrite mi septembre, aviez-vous déjà des droits ouverts, c'est à dire vous étiez-vous déjà inscrite à POLE EMPLOI et si oui, quand ?
- quand vous vous inscrivez mi septembre, il vous reste des contrats... qui ont commencé quand .....
- en haut du mail ou courrier que vous avez reçu de POLE EMPLOI, ils parlent d'OUVERTURE de droits ou de REPRISE de droits. Ce n'est pas pareil non plus....


----------



## Tatynou1 (11 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour @Nanou91

J'ai regardé avec attention ton tableau (en jaune). Peux-tu stp me donner quelques précisions 😃
j'ai essayé d'utiliser le simulateur pole emploi, mais pour mon cas ça ne correspond pas du tout 

voici mes questions :
* du 01/10/2019 au 31/08/2022 : ces sont bien les dates de début et fin de contrat de C ?

* 1066 j : c'est le nombre de jours d'ARE qu'il te restait au 31/08/2022 ?

* 21.548 € : c'est ce que tu as perçu pendant le contrat de C uniquement ?

* comment trouves-tu les chiffres "30.42" ?......             "50.87" ? ......               et 115.88 ?

* Et l'ARE nette ???

MERCIIIIIIIII 🤩
*


----------



## Nanou91 (11 Novembre 2022)

@Tatynou1 
Pour répondre à tes questions.

voici mes questions :
* du 01/10/2019 au 31/08/2022 : ces sont bien les dates de début et fin de contrat de C ?* OUI*

* 1066 j : c'est le nombre de jours d'ARE qu'il te restait au 31/08/2022 ? *NON... c'est la durée du contrat de C. Les jours d'ARE qui me restaient des droits avant le recalcul de C c'est 843 jours.*

* 21.548 € : c'est ce que tu as perçu pendant le contrat de C uniquement ? *OUI (hors ICCP de fin de contrat)*

* comment trouves-tu les chiffres "30.42" ?* ce chiffre je ne le "trouve" pas, c'est un coefficient identique pour tout le monde*....... "50.87" ? *ce 50.87 c'est l'ARE BRUTE avant le recalcul suite au départ de C (en gros, avant le départ de C il me restait 843 ARE à 50.57 € brut* ..... . et 115.88 ? *En fait, quand POLE EMPLOI révise les droits suite à la perte d'une activité conservée, ils déterminent une nouvelle ARE brute... et ENSUITE ils "reconstituent" le Salaire Journalier de Référence (SJR).... Comment je le trouve.... En faisant un calcul à rebours en fonction du montant de l'ARE et des cotisations retenues (qui change selon le salaire mensuel moyen).*

* Et l'ARE nette ??? *Idem, en faisant un calcul à rebours en fonction du Montant de l'ARE brute..*


----------



## Nanou91 (11 Novembre 2022)

@Tatynou1 
Si tu arrives, avec mon tableau, à déterminer le salaire mensuel moyen et la nouvelle ARE brute, donnes moi les montants et j'essaierais de te ressortir le SJR et l'ARE Nette


----------



## Tatynou1 (11 Novembre 2022)

ok d'accord @Nanou91  😃 
Je te donnes les chiffres que je trouverai dès que possible 🤕🤒


----------



## Tatynou1 (12 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour @Nanou91  😃

bon ça n'a pas été simple 🤒

Voici les chiffres :
* contrat A du 1er/03/2021 au 09/09/2022 : soit *18 mois, soit 558 jours*
** salaires bruts perçus* du 1er/03/21 au 09/09/22 (hors ICCP) :* 12.361 €

mon salaire mensuel moyen* est donc de : 12.361 € / 18 mois = *686.72 €*
soit *SJR /j* : 689.72 / 30.42 =* 22.57

Montant ARE A *: 75% du SJR soit 22.57 x 75% =* 16.93 €*

durée travaillée : 558 j

*Montant global ARE : *558 j x 16.93 € =* 9.447.51 €*

le 31/08/2022, il me restait 46 j d'ARE à 14.31 €/j

après je m'embrouille 🥴🥴🥴

**** le 12/09/2022 j'ai reçu un courrier de popole :
 */ salaire journalier de réf 46.71 €
*/ nbre de j travaillés retenus : 393 j
*/ montant net 30.42 €
*/ 14 j de différé de CP

**** le 02/11/2022 , n'ayant rien perçu en octobre, je regarde sur mon espace et là je vois :
*/ nbre de j restants au 31/10/22 : 46 j
*/ montant net de l'allocation 14.72 €/j

du coup, je leur téléphone ... la dame dit que c'est une erreur que y a un truc qui n'a pas été validé blablabla ....et donc résultat :

le 03/11/2022, nouveau courrier de popole :
*/salaire journalier de réf 46.93 €
*/ nbre de j travaillés retenus : 400 j
*/ montant net 30.42 €

voilou 🤷‍♀️

MERCI pour ton aide 🐸🌻🍀


----------



## Nanou91 (14 Novembre 2022)

@Tatynou1
Des chiffres que tu me donnes, je trouverais :
ARE restantes : 46 j x 14,31 = 658,26 € (toi tu mes dis 14,31 puis après tu dis que POLE EMPLOI dit 14.72...)
ARE du contrat perdu : 558 j x 16.93 = 9446,94 €
Total : Nouvelle ARE : 14,31 + 16,93 = 31,24 € Net ou Brut, à ce taux là c'est pareil.
Masse ARE : 658,26 + 9446,94 = 10105,20 €
Ce qui fait 10105,20 / 31,24 = 323 jours.
Pour une ARE de 31.24 € le SJR reconstitué est de 54.80 €/jour.
Donc je ne vois pas d'où ils sortent leurs chiffres.. mais 400 j x 30.42  c'est mieux que 323 j à 31,24
Avec la période Covid/confinement ils regardent parfois une période de 11 mois de plus. La différence vient peut-être de là.
Dans certains cas, l'étude de cet allongement de la PRC (Période de Référence de Calcul) est avantageuse, pour d'autres elle est pénalisante.


----------



## Tatynou1 (14 Novembre 2022)

Merci @Nanou91 je vais essayer de potasser ça ... ololo j'ai déjà mal à la tête


----------



## Nanou91 (17 Novembre 2022)

@Tatynou1 
Me revoilà... pour une petite précision.
Dans les calculs que j'ai faits sur mon tableau jaune, il faut savoir que je n'ai eu aucun "évènement" sur toute la durée du contrat en question.
Pas d'arrêt maladie, pas d'accident de travail, pas d'absence pour formation... RIEN.... Période travaillée entièrement.
Car quand il y a des "évènements", ça change un peu le calcul. Car à présent, les périodes non travaillés en cours de contrat impactent les calculs et ont tendance à faire baisser le montant de l'ARE et/ou la durée d'indemnisation.


----------

